# Bank Error on my account



## Lazybones (3 Dec 2008)

Hello All,

The following happened to me today.
I was checking the balance on our joint current account and noticed that a large deposit which had been made in early November was not showing up.
Went and got the lodgement receipt that the Bank Teller has given me on the day for the lodgemnet and noticed that there was a completely different account number on the receipt! (Not one of my accounts!!)

Phoned the Bank and they checked it out for me, They say it's human error and not a system error and that the error will be corrected by this evening.

This was a new joint account which we had set up earlier in the year - The bank were very quick to write me a "snotty" letter in September and tell me that if money was not lodged to the account in 21 days they would close it (there was something like less than 20 Euros built up in charges etc). It's a pity that when money was lodged to the account that they didnt put it in the right account

This could have potentially very embarrasing for me as I was about to write a cheque on the account - which would have exceeded the incorrect amount the Bank were showing as being my balance!!

Just wondering if anyone has come across this before?

It's a bit worrying that their internal systems did not pick up on their error.

Any feed-back appreciated.

Lazybones.


----------



## Padraigb (3 Dec 2008)

What do you mean by "lodgement receipt"? Is it the counterfoil of a lodgement slip?

It is the customer's duty to ensure that a lodgement slip is correctly completed.


----------



## St. Bernard (3 Dec 2008)

Sounds like a simple case of human error to me. Padraigb is correct it is the customers responsibility to check that the details are correct. Would you leave a shop without checking your recepit and change.


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Dec 2008)

The only similar experience I've had is using phone banking to make a payment on my credit card.  Somehow, and the bank have yet to give me a satisfactory reason as to how, the funds ended up in an account that I made a one-off payment to at least a year prior to this.  I did eventually get it back, after a LOT of correspondence.

I suppose in your case that there was no way the internal system checks could have picked that up.  If the number entered just happened to be a valid account number, then the funds would simply have been lodged there.  Then again, if it wasn't a valid account, you should have been contacted immediately.  

For future reference, it is always worth either completing the lodgement slip yourself, or checking it very carefully before you leave the bank!


----------



## Lazybones (3 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Just to clarify - the receipt that I mentioned was a computer print out slip that the bank teller gave me. I did not fill out any lodgement docket, The bank teller did this for me.

I totally accept human error on behalf of the bank as the reason. I just posted my experience to show that you always need to be vigilant.

Every day we learn new lessons and the lessons that we pay for are the ones that we learn best! as a wise old man once said to me.


----------



## St. Bernard (3 Dec 2008)

Very true. Your lucky it didn't cost you financially or that would of been a very harsh lesson.


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2009)

Lazybones said:


> I totally accept human error on behalf of the bank as the reason. I just posted my experience to show that you always need to be vigilant.
> 
> .


  And you should also check your accounts regularly.  Certainly more often than six months later.


----------



## Towger (2 Apr 2009)

Bronte said:


> And you should also check your accounts regularly. Certainly more often than six months later.


 
It also helps to check the dates on cheques and umm on messages


----------



## TheShark (2 Apr 2009)

Bronte said:


> And you should also check your accounts regularly.  Certainly more often than six months later.


Hence the posters username is Lazybones


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

I know this post was from last year, but really people should fill out their own lodgement slips, why leave it to someone else with the potential for error?

Another good idea is to just hand over your atm/laser card, which allows the teller to put the money into the account of the card, or request a lodgement book.


----------



## Holtend82 (2 Apr 2009)

At least Lazybones kept the lodgement slip, credit due !!


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2009)

Towger said:


> It also helps to check the dates on cheques and umm on messages


 
You are correct, early November makes it 5 months.


----------



## Ruam (3 Apr 2009)

To go off on a slight tangent, a few years ago we noticed a lodgement for roughly 1500 in our account that shouldn't have been there.  We requested the bank to check this out so they got a photocopy of the lodgement slip and gave it to us.  There was no account number on the slip but there was the name of the company it should have been lodged to.

Coincidentally we had dealing with the company as we used to rent equipment off them.  We informed the bank about their error and assumed the bank would correct it but nothing happened.  We informed the bank a second time and nothing happened so we eventually told the company that should have got the money about the mistake.

The bank still didn't contact us or make any attempt to correct the mistake so we agreed with the other company to send cheque to cover the amount.

To this day we or the other company involved have heard nothing about the matter despite being informed twice by us and once by the other company.

Ruam


----------

